# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Redleg

## Brett

I cleaned out my Budgett's frog's tank today and I noticed he has redleg. Is there anything I can do to help him besides taking him to the vet? I just don't want to lose him or spend a fortune on a veterinary bill, but I will pay for treatment if I have to.

----------


## hyla

If you dont want to lose your frog then the only option I would think you have is to take him to a vet. Of course it is going to cost you money, but he is your responsibility. Remember he cant do it for himself! Are you sure that is what the problem is?

----------


## Wembley

Send in pictures so we can see what it looks like

----------


## John Clare

I'm surprised you are able to diagnose redleg - what are your grounds for that diagnosis?  If it is redleg then the frog's only hope is appropriate antibiotics, and you need a vet for those.  Can't avoid it.

----------


## hyla

How is the frog today?

----------


## Brett

I'm pretty sure it's redleg, although I'm not totally certain. He has a slight reddish tint on his stomach and limbs. But the red on the limbs seems to come and go. He also still has his appetite, his eyes are bright, and he's active (as far as Budgett frogs go).

----------


## John Clare

Red leg is an intense red that looks like haemorrhaging.  Frogs that are that sick do not eat.

----------


## Brett

So are you saying that he doesn't have redleg? If he doesn't have it at all, then what's the reddish tint?

----------


## Paul Rust

Without a pic it is impossible to even guess. Give us something to go on.

----------


## Socrates

A picture will definitely aid in diagnosing the problem (if there is one), but you originally posted two weeks ago about the problem.  If the frog did have Red-Leg it would mostly likely be in terrible shape right now.  But please post a picture, and/or bring it to the Vet.

----------


## Paul Rust

Without a pic I am going to say this, by the time you observe clinical symptoms of bacterial septicemia it is usually too late. The animal will die in 2-4 days and you are left with trying to save the rest of your colony. Like John said, it will be really red, discolored blotching, lesions etc. I would hazzard a guess and say it is probably not red leg if it has had this discoloration for 2 weeks as Socrates noted. This bacterial infection is very aggressive. Go see a vet and get it diagnosed please.

----------


## John Clare

And very sick amphibians invariably don't eat.

----------


## Herpvet

> I'm pretty sure it's redleg, although I'm not totally certain. He has a slight reddish tint on his stomach and limbs. But the red on the limbs seems to come and go. He also still has his appetite, his eyes are bright, and he's active (as far as Budgett frogs go).


Hi,

I would certainly agree with the  advice to get him checked out at a  vet - someone actually seeing the animal is in a much better position to assess it properly.

Just a thought though, with what you're describing, I would also check the enclosure very carefully for any surface that might be chemically or physically irritating him (e.g. inadequately rinsed disinfectant). Also exposure to chemicals on the hands could do this. At least the vet might well ask you about this so it might be useful to think about now.

Hope this helps,

Bruce.

----------


## John Clare

Bruce could be on to something - while some frogs are naturally pinkish underneath, a chemical irritant might cause a similar appearance - for example, a prolonged stay on bleached paper towels could induce a pink-ish hue to the underside in a frog whose belly is not normally that colour.

----------


## Brett

Thank you all very much for your help. I'll take him to the vet very soon.

----------

